# 1989 Suzuki 30 advice please



## Altitude (Sep 25, 2017)

hi all
a local fellow has a DT30 1989 for
$300.
Tomorrow evening I am going to see it. Is there
anything common that I should look out for? He claims it needs a carb cleaning and it has a new impeller. 
Corrosion is one of my concerns.Would anyone have any more advice?
I was told these are good outboards so this may be worth the gamble.
thanks


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 25, 2017)

If it is a DT-30 I believe that would be 3 carbs to clean. They are strong motors, depending on where you are located parts can be something you won't run down the street and pick up. I had a 94 and it was great motor but the carbs are super sensitive and you have to have them right.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 26, 2017)

ThX!

from what I've been reading online these are pretty good motors. This will be a light project motor and a learning experience for me.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't know what year they went to 3 cyl but if it is it will be strong. They were good motors if treated decent.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 27, 2017)

pic of discolored head...is this really bad?


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 27, 2017)

Altitude said:


> pic of discolored head...is this really bad?


Does it have a new head gasket on it? That looks like someone may have applied heat to some stuck bolts possibly.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 28, 2017)

yes looks like the tstat was changed.

Did a compression test today with a cheap tester.
140
138
130
seems a bit high but what do I know.
Removed the oil tank this evening gonna go with mixed fuel.

BTW thanks for the feedback NCCATFISHER!


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 28, 2017)

That is about correct compression for that engine. They were pretty high. Removing the oil injection on those is a matter of choice, they didn't give much trouble.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 29, 2017)

I bet it's higher compression I can barely pull
fast enough to turn it over. shot some
lube in the cylinders and I can hardly get a turn over. 
ugh..


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 29, 2017)

Altitude said:


> I bet it's higher compression I can barely pull
> fast enough to turn it over. shot some
> lube in the cylinders and I can hardly get a turn over.
> ugh..


Do you have the plugs out of the other cylinders when you are running the compression test?


----------



## Altitude (Sep 30, 2017)

nccatfisher said:


> Altitude said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it's higher compression I can barely pull
> ...


vy

yes spark plugs were out when I did test.Spoke to a fellow this evening who recommended warming the cylinders with a heat gun.
I'm going to try some seafoam full strength maybe some crud or something. With high compression numbers like that I'd rather not tear into the motor until I have to.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 30, 2017)

I am somewhat confused. With the lower unit out of gear and only compression on one cylinder (checking compression) I can't understand how the engine would be that hard to turn. If it is you have issues somewhere, possibly serious ones.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 30, 2017)

no no
easy to pull with no spark plugs in but it's tough with all 3 plugs in.
Lubing it up doesn't seem to help either.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 30, 2017)

That is understandable, that engine was an armfull to crank by hand.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 30, 2017)

NCcatfisher thanks again!
I'm thinking pull mechanism under load.
May just take off head and see what's going on.
Gonna start welding nuts on the head bolts now..lol


----------



## Sinkingfast (Sep 30, 2017)

Get yourself if you dont have one a 60-70lb pull archery bow and start those exercises. A month or so and you will be easily able to pull it over with authority.


----------



## Altitude (Sep 30, 2017)

Sinkingfast said:


> Get yourself if you dont have one a 60-70lb pull archery bow and start those exercises. A month or so and you will be easily able to pull it over with authority.




What a great idea for an exercise machine....
hey wait a minute........?


----------



## Altitude (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok I have an update on this wonderful Suzuki DT30C.

Finally Got the `hard pull`figured out. Removed the rewind and installed a new cord,rewound spring and torqued it all on to spec. 
Its an armfull put I can get it spun over.

I cant get the `suzuki `manual as its backordered 4-6weeks so that means after xmas.
If anyone has one for sale please let me know.

thx again


----------

